# lathe tool gloat a small one.



## mredburn (Jun 12, 2013)

I haunt craigslist looking for bargains on metal lathes.  There arent many in our area as we are a tourist town not a manufacturing one.  Most of the lathes that are listed are overpriced or worn out.  Last night I ran across a new ad. An Atlas and a Craftsman lathe (made by Atlas) no descriptions and not a real good picture. It looked like the one in the  pictured on the floor was an earlier version of the 6 x 18 I currently use and a 10 inch version on a stand above it.  Went out today and bought both of them.
the Atlas was a th42 Timken Bearings and power cross feed. 10 x 30 with a 24 inch work area






The other was A craftsman 101 07403 model or 12 x36 with power feed.






Without getting  a lot of things taken apart they are in pretty good shape.  The atlas came with a set of the original bolt on legs. The Craftsman with a homemade stand,  both are pretty tight on first inspection. A little surface rust from being in storage for 4 years but no pitting.  Lots of dust on them.  Both are missing the lantern tool post holder and most of the gears. The Craftsman needs 3 new handles and a lead screw support at the end. 
Over all Im really happy with them. I will pick up a lantern tool post for one and a Qtcp and gears for the one I end up keeping. I will need to buy the 3 handles for the Craftsman.  Now comes the hard Part which one do I keep and which one do I sell.  
And the small gloat?  The Atlas was $350 and the Craftsman $250.


----------



## BKelley (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like you did real good. If I had the space, I would be buying and restoring these little lathes.  You know we expect pictures after you have redone them.

Ben


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 12, 2013)

Good job Mike. Like a true American Picker :biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

You have to have vision to see the gold in those piles of metal.  Vision I apparently am lacking :biggrin:  Looking at your pictures I'm thinking I would much rather be the guy that had the $600 than the guy that ended up with what I see in those pictures.

Some people just don't get it and I guess I'm one of them.  I'll have to work on that.....

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Jun 12, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> You have to have vision to see the gold in those piles of metal.  Vision I apparently am lacking :biggrin:  Looking at your pictures I'm thinking I would much rather be the guy that had the $600 than the guy that ended up with what I see in those pictures.
> 
> Some people just don't get it and I guess I'm one of them.  I'll have to work on that.....
> 
> Ed



I will admit Ed that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. :biggrin:


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

I would make the big one into a good metal lathe and keep the other to use as a small wood lathe.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been looking at lathes for quite a while.  To me, and do not know a great deal about them, but I'd say you did pretty good.  I've seen lot's of Atlas/Craftsman lathe in my area that are in worse condition and no matter they start around $800 and go up from there.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 12, 2013)

Besides these two I have an Atlas 3950 6x18 customized, 2 Sherline lathes a Duro wood lathe and a ringmaster lathe. Im not suffering for small lathes.:biggrin:  I doubt I will restore them. Rather I will clean them up and lubricate them properly and do all the little adjustments and parts replacement to make them properly working machines. I myself like the look of the aged machines.  Paul we have the same problem. There is one listed currently on Craigs list for $2000.00  Some people dont live on this planet. That same ad has an enco small mill plus lots of accessories listed for $5000.00  The mill is Under $1600 brand new from Enco right now.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice score, Mike! So glad you recommended the lathe I picked up last fall. Looking at your pictures, I am beginning to realize just how good a deal I got. 

Been making some small parts on it and need to learn a bit more. I think a QCTP is the next part I want to add. Hope you have some fun with those new lathes.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 12, 2013)

good find. I had TH42, sold it to get the Craftsman I have. Looks like the same model. A previous owner converted it to a gear box for threading. Don't guess I ever got around t oposting pics. Anyway, I get it!

Found a pic.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 13, 2013)

"Most of the lathes that are listed are overpriced or worn out."
 
Or both:biggrin: I looked for over two years before I threw in the towel and bought a new one.

As for which one to keep, all things being equal, keep the bigger one.

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 14, 2013)

Mike,
Great score.  I must have missed those.  I have to be good for a while, we are trying to move and buying stuff which will eventually have to be included in the move is VERBOTTEN, at least that's what SWMBO says....Keep the bigger one!!!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris, The listing wasnt on very long less than a day. I have plugged in and run the Craftsman Im going to have to drop another 350 into it to make it purr..fect. the Atlas not as much. Clean up is underway on both of them.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice score - I'd keep them both and convert one to a CNC.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2013)

ooooooooooohhhhhh Now there is a thought I hadnt considered.  A manly cnc lathe.  I wonder in nema 23 motors would run it. Some new ball screws.


----------

